# Our News



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Well, it has taken 17 years of marriage, 12 years of assisted TTC, 3 BFN IVFs, 1 BFP (followed by a M/C), it is 3 years since our application, 14 months since our approval but yesterday we were matched with two sisters and we are at last going to be a mum and dad!
We had been approached about these girls in October and we were really undecided at first as they are a little older than we'd have hoped for, but as my MIL pointed out, we'd hoped for two siblings under the age of 6, and these had been that when we first applied! Everything else about them was perfect! We umm'd and ahh'd for ages and said we'd like to take things further just before Christmas. Because of the nature of these things we had to wait for the wheels to get in motion and about a month ago we were given our panel date.
We've had a frantic few weeks getting everything ready - getting the rooms child-friendly for the photos took ages! And I had added pressure with our scrapbooks as I'm an illustrator with a love of all things crafty, so at one of the meetings the girls' SW suggested that we'd be producing great things! I even suggested (in one of those moments when you open your mouth, hear the words and regret them as you're saying them) that I'd do an interactive, personalised CD to go with the books (I do this sort of thing all the time at work). This was warmly agreed. So, no pressure there then!
Well, after several days (and long nights) I finally got everything ready for yesterday morning (the glue still wet on several pages) and I'm knackered! On top of that I've got the works' flu thats doing the rounds.
Panel was running an hour-and-a-half late so we had to wait until 3pm to hear the news. Apparently it took 2 minutes for a unanimous 'yes' decision. And the scrapbooks and especially the CDs went down a storm.
So, we are now a mum and dad to two girls! They're full sisters who are very girly (not very us!), they're bright and funny, they apparently look like us (according to foster mum [who is very nice] - poor things!) and we meet them at Easter!
Everyone asks if we went out celebrating last night... but I went to bed at 9pm with a Lemsip!
Now the fun really starts... I've just got to sort out my boss who is being a pain in the @®$€ about me having adoption leave. But not even he can dampen the warm glow I feel in my heart today. Maybe it is the 'flu?
I just wanted to thank everyone here for your support through some long and stressful days.
Wish me luck for the next few weeks - I do hope they like us!
Love to all
EML


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

How fabulous, congratulations mummy and daddy enjoy - BRILLIANT news thank you for sharing it.

Lots and lots fo love,

mavis x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

what wonderful news!

love Andrea
x

PS Of course your 2 new daughters will love you!! (& vice versa!!)


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Fabulous news, congratulations to all 4 of you!

Love
Misty C
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY Well Done you!!!!  
look forward to hearing updates 

kj x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic news Iam so delighted for you!!!!!!!
JD x


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahhhh it so good to hear such fantastic news, huge congratulations to you both

xxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I can not say how happy I am for you both! Such a story of joy! As for there age one of my nans many saying was "you get what you need not what you ask for!" 

You will all very soon need each other more than you could of ever dreamt!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

congratulations  what fab news  

Hope you are feeling better soon  

X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations, thats fantastic news.

OT x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Fabulous news!                   being matched is a great feeling, many congratulations to you. 

Love Crusoe

xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

fabulous news hun, congratulations 

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to all 4 of you xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations

Having siblings is hectic however worth every second.

Stock up on lemsips and everything needed for colds ect as you will get lots of them post intro's 10.5months on i still get colds that seem to linger)

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]wwhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!![/fly]

what FANTASTIC news!!! soooooooo very very very pleased for you!!! for all 4 of you! not long til your darling daughters are home!!

great stuff x x x x x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant news EML, can't wait to hear all about your womderful daughters!
Viva
X


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

Many Congratulations EML, you must be over the moon  

Hope you are feeling better soon.

Love H x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi EML
WOW what brilliant news - you must be totally over the moon.
well done on the scrap books they sound fantastic.
what a great Easter present!!
lol
Dx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

EML,

Fantastic news - well done on becoming a Mum and Dad to 2 girls   You must be on  

I'm sure they'll be worth the wait. Roll on introductions   

CG xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS. CONGRATULATIONS
L
Welshy


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
Thank you all so much for your replies and good wishes. It really means a lot to me. I'd hoped to thank you all personally, but haven't got around to it... I'm just shaking off the 'flu (my excuse for being lazy).
Well, as usual, nothing in our life goes smoothly and now we've just been dealt an awful blow.
A relative has crawled out from under a stone and asked if she can have 'our' girls! She has already been assessed (2 years ago) and turned down, but wants to be reconsidered! She hasn't seen them for two years and didn't show any interest until now! How cruel can this whole system be? We'd just started to believe that this was really going to happen following the Matching Panel – dates were set and we were to go to a final meeting next week to finalize all of the Introduction details. Everything was ready for the girls to move in! All of the SWs involved think that it is just a blip... but at best it will hold everything up, and at worst it could go against us and this could all be for nothing. I asked if it was in the girls' best interests to be with this woman and they said definately no, but we all know how fickle the courts can be, don't we?
Anyway, I thought I'd update you all, and see if anyone else has come across this? I think I remember someone going through this before.
Love to all of you and many thanks for all of your support.
Love
EML


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi EML, 
So sorry to read your latest post, you're right one or two of the girls on here have had similar experiences and both ended up with the children they were matched with. It's crazy that this can happen so late in the process particularly when the individual in question has shown no interest for 2 years! Hang on in there and come and rant on here whenever you need to, I'm sure those with more experience of this happening will make contact with you too.
Take care and big  

Viva
X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I've just ranted on nefe's thread before i saw this..so sorry you are having to go through this...we had a very similar thing happen, tho after match had been approved (the decision maker then refused to ratify  )
we did have littlie placed in the end but it was a 3 month hold up with many ups and downs and we did pull out of the match at one point..
happy to chat via PM



kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So sorry to read you've had the rug pulled out from under you at the last moment.  Life can so cruel.  Fingers crossed you end up with a happy outcome like KJ.  

Cindy


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh No Eml - So Sorry hun    It is such a horrible place to be, here if you need to chat  

This is happening far too often now..... surely something HAS to be done to stop this sort of thing happening, how is it in the childs best interest to meet their new mummy & daddy (even if just by photo) then have it screwed up by someone trying to have their last ditch attempt at keeping the child - I'm all for giving birth relatives a chance etc but it just shouldn't be allowed to happen post matching panel  

They certainly don't warn you about all this on the prep course do they


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

EML - so sorry to read your news    The fact they've already been turned down as adopters and shown no interest for last 2 years must surely count against them if they get as far as court again. 

Keeping everything crossed for you. I hope this is a short blip only. It must be so hard for you after building your hopes up so even a short wait must feel like an eternity. Stick with it though    

Good luck,
CG xxx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Well, it has been a long and anxious couple of weeks waiting to hear about 'our' girls – but the news isn't good. On Monday the girls' SW rang to say that their legal team hadn't heard anything and that the deadline set was over so they were going ahead with the match – she told us we could now go and celebrate. Now we have been told that the relative who came forward at the 11th hour has contacted a solicitor (it seems she's tried a few and although the application is late they still have to accept it) who is willing (or just greedy enough) to take her on. We have now got to wait for another four weeks to hear if they can get legal aid. If they do get legal aid, then it could take months to resolve, and then we might loose our girls.
This is just awful! I feel so down and depressed. After all our hopes being built up since first being approached about them in November, being officially matched with them at the beginning of March (we'd even secured places at our hard-to-get-into local school) it has come down to a game of blink... to see who will give up on these girls first! This relative doesn't really want these girls – it is just a stalling tactic to keep them in Foster Care for BM. I am so angry/upset/pi$$ed off that I could scream! Our SW has gone on a three week holiday in the sun so we feel completely alone.
I'm so lucky to have a lovely family and friends to talk to, but only you girls understand how much this all means to us and how disappointing it is. We've had lots of comments from people saying 'I know just how you feel. The same thing happened to us, we lost the house we wanted', but you can hardly compare 'loosing' our girls to being gazzumped!!!
Thank you all for your encouragement and I'll keep you all posted.
Love to all
EL


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

God what  an awful situation you find yourselves in and I can only begin to imagine how you must feel.........words can not be put as to how you are feeling and you know you have the support and friendship of us all on here who will hopefully be able to celebrate with you sooner rather than later.

i know a couple of ladies on here have gone through something similar so take there good advice and "talk" to them.

in the mean time i hope and pray that your girls are delivered home to you soon

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi EML,
I am so sorry to hear your news. I have to say that I think it's atrocious - I can't understand that an adoption order and a matching panel decision can be challenged in this way - if they can then what's the bl**dy point of them?

It just seems so unfair and unjust. I'm sorry that you are going through such a dreadful time but am sending you a huge hug and heaps of positive vibes and pray that your girls will be with you before you know it,

with lots of love
Dxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

EML, So sorry that you're being put through all of this, I can't imagine how hard all of this is for you and your DH   

  the girls and you get the right result. Like Dee Jay says it really seems wrong that anyone can challenge things so late in the day. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi EML, just read your message and wanted to add my very best wishes for a successful outcome for you and dh


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Well, the saga continues – but at least there is light at the end of the tunnel!
The relative has been turned down for Legal Aid and their solicitor has even washed his hands of them. They now have a couple of weeks to find yet another solicitor (they found it hard enough to get this one!) to lodge an appeal. The 'word on the street' is that this won't happen so ... if all goes in our favour ... 'our' girls will be with us by the end of May/beginning of June! This will mean we've waited over SIX months from our original meeting about them! Still – "good things come to those who wait", as my old mum says, so lets hope for a summer of 'good things'. The most awful thing is that over a month ago our girls had been telling everyone how excited they were about getting a 'new mummy and daddy' (their teacher has told me about this), they hadn't been told about us 'officially', but had worked it out themselves. When we didn't turn up to 'claim' them (their words), they started to think that we don't want them... they can't be told the truth and they're now playing up and have become really unsettled ... poor loves. Lets hope that now things are back on track they'll realize just how much we do want them. Their SW and FM are going to do some 'work' with them over the next couple of weeks.
Many thanks once again for all of your support – your words of encouragement really do help on my 'bad' days and I re-read them time and again (I even get DH to have a look when he's feeling low).
Lets hope we have some good news soon.
Love and luck to all.
Love
EML


----------

